# Official 2011 Indoor Decorations Thread



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I wasn't planning on decorating for a couple more weeks. But yesterday felt like a cool Autumn day.....and I snapped LOL. I'm not 100% done, but here's what I have so far. Post your pix as you decorate!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh Missmandy!!! You just go me so excited I can't wait to see every one's pics. I've decorated a bit. Will post pics once I get around to taken 'em


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Your decor looks great! Am so tempted now to start putting little things out. Told Mr. Ween that I'd wait until after Labor Day...must...resist...decorating...urge...


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

That looks great! I'm waiting for the weather to turn here, but I'm so ready.

By the way, I looooove all your pumpkins and that black cat figurine in the orange suit and hat??? I WANT IT! lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

@Ween, I told myself I was gonna wait till after Labor Day too LOL

@Aaaprn, that little cat is one of my favorites. He was purchased in New Hampshire ~ can't remember the store though


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

MissMandy- I love the bathroom decorations... the potted skull, foot and the jars look fantastic


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh that all looks wonderful. Really beautifully thought through.


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a few figurines that look similar...possibly the same artist? When I get my decorations out, I'll check back with you. If so, maybe I can find it online or in a local store/boutique.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Love the decor MissMandy!! Man, I can't wait to start decorating. I would love to start now but I have to wait to after Labor Day weekend is over.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Great Job MissMandy! I am fighting the urge to start before Labor Day!!! (I'm probably going to lose that fight )


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lmao! Yes, as you can see, I lost that battle too! I just couldn't stand it anymore  I wanted to decorate labor Day weekend, but then I thought, well that's my wedding anniversary. And then that Monday we're headed to Boston for the screening of AGH the movie. So I said to hell with it, I'll decorate now! LOL Thanks for all the compliments everyone  Can't wait to see everyone's pix!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

the one good thing (in my case) of having all my stuff way down in the shed (at the very back of our property) is it takes some planning to go get it all- i literally have to drive the truck back there and load it up and haul it back up to the house LOL. As annoying as it is, it helps keep me from pulling out stuff like... right now. LOLOLOL

I was even a 'good girl' (i shudder at the thought) and put my boxes of h'ween thrift store finds in my closet so they dont tempt me too much LOLOL

there is some stuff out in the family room, namely SR stuff but thats different... LOL


----------



## ShaoGhoul (Jun 5, 2011)

As much as the peeps living here like the dark holiday, I would be chased out of the house if I decorated before Labour Day. 

I'm lucky I can get away with a few year-round skulls in the library...and the wooden garden owl.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

look great! Unfortunately if I started any earlier then the last week of Sept 1st week of October my hubby would have my head lol! But you know I don't really see what the big deal is. Majority of people decorate for Christmas right after Thanksgiving so?????


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks great, Mandy


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I love it. I've had the itch since the end of July, but between moving and now unpacking I just can't do anything yet. It was really hard though when I took the time to do inventory of all the Halloween stuff I have. I did not want to put it all away, but I need to space so I can get to the other boxes. I need to have everything unpacked and put away for the most part so I have space to start decorating!
It looks great and I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Can I count this as an indoor decoration since it's in the living room? I've been seriously thinking about mounting it to the living room wall over stairs after halloween for storage.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Everything looks GREAT ! TY for sharing !


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

All your collections look great Miss Mandy!! I especially love how you decorated the bathroom, and yes, I noticed the milk glass.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love it all.The bathroom is my favorite!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

If I felt anything close to a cool autumn breeze I'd be decorating too! As it is, it may be Christmas before we get one of those.
Everything looks great! I also love your pink and black tile!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Miss Mandy I love your decorations!! And great idea for a thread. Now I want to decorate....my parents had that same pink/black tile in their house...ah memories!


----------



## froodle (Sep 17, 2008)

You decorated your BATHROOM, that is so awesome! I especially love the jars in the first picture - did you buy those or are they regular normal jars with labels you've made pasted on?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> Can I count this as an indoor decoration since it's in the living room? I've been seriously thinking about mounting it to the living room wall over stairs after halloween for storage.



That is awesome, Scatterbrains! It must light up the living room wonderfully 



@Tanna ~ Yes that is my beloved milk glass 

@Madame & jenscat ~ I actually hate the pink & black tiles LOL

@froodle ~ Those bottles were actually purchased this year at Michael's


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> @Madame & jenscat ~ I actually hate the pink & black tiles LOL


But they are supposed to be making a comeback!! I didn't like them as a kid either, but they are indestructible.....


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

superb pics! I wish I could but I have a fiance who wont tolerate it this early. Oct 1st its so on!


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Love all the moss ... great look ... very nice touches in the powder room ... I'm chomping at the bit to get started setting up but it's so dang hot here in So Cal that it's difficult to drag everything out in this heat ...


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

aint that the truth !!!! i live in Yucca Valley ,its so freaking hot it sucks loll but im still bringing some props in little by little


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mandy...everything looks amazing!!! You're making me want to get more of my stuff out! 

Scatterbrains....LOVE it!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Trinity1 said:


> Mandy...everything looks amazing!!! You're making me want to get more of my stuff out!
> 
> Scatterbrains....LOVE it!


Do it, do it! LOL


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Do it, do it! LOL


Well, so far I have my Halloween tree up and decorated. It's a table top tree...but it looks fantastic!! We have all of our boneybunch decor out. I pulled some of our battery operated LED strands (in purple and orange) out and started placing them around the house. Hmmmm....what to get out next.... I need to figure out how to get pictures off of my phone to post em here. I know I know..I'm just lazy when it comes to that kind of stuff!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Trinity1 said:


> I need to figure out how to get pictures off of my phone to post em here.


email them to yourself  It's the fastest and easiest way to do it I think ........ I need to put my tree up.... I've spent all day outside doing yard work (removal of limbs ...... thankfully not the human kind tho that might be kewl decoration wise)..... all the neighborhood kids came over and helped because they know when I start cleaning up the back yard in August and Sept. it's for them for our Scout Halloween party that all the neighborhood kids can come to.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That's so great the kids actually came and helped you  I hope the clean up is going by quickly for you!


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

these are my bedroom, some of the props i keep up all year, but i have been putting a lot more up in my room past few weeks might look kinda cluttered but i like having them out early ha ha


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Gothikren said:


> email them to yourself  It's the fastest and easiest way to do it I think ........ I need to put my tree up.... I've spent all day outside doing yard work (removal of limbs ...... thankfully not the human kind tho that might be kewl decoration wise)..... all the neighborhood kids came over and helped because they know when I start cleaning up the back yard in August and Sept. it's for them for our Scout Halloween party that all the neighborhood kids can come to.


That's so awesome that the neighborhood kids came out to help you!!! It's so cool to think that they get that excited for their Halloween party!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Tim....love it! Although I couldn't leave the clown out...he'd have to go...somewhere dark...and where I couldn't see him every day LOL!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I pulled all my stuff out of the attic last weekend and went through and put a few items up, and set up my spooky town stuff. I was all in a good mood Monday and Tuesday and I told my wife, "Ive been in a good mood lately." she said, "it's because you are puttin up Halloween stuff...." I think she has a good point!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Dude, how the hell do you sleep at night?! LOL You've got some awesome props though! 

I've been in a good mood too, dj. It is totally the decorating lol. 

Keep the pix coming!


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

just a couple more pics, all my other props are in storage boxes, in the garage and closet, those i will be getting out mid sept


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Trinity1 said:


> Tim....love it! Although I couldn't leave the clown out...he'd have to go...somewhere dark...and where I couldn't see him every day LOL!


loll yeah a lot of people are freaked out by clowns loll only one that sometimes creeps me out is the Myers prop, sometimes if I wake up like at 2 or 3 in the morning, in a dark room, its white face is creepy


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

but yeah i can sleep fine with them in the room, i hate when my room is to plain lol but after halloween il leave about 5 or 6 up and put the rest away


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

very cool setup ! i bought me 10 of the mini tombstones from dollar tree last friday, i like them a lot, the moss looks great how you have it setup


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Tim loving your props! Cant wait to see it all done up


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Love the zombie baby eating his own foot!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tim, do you keep these props inside? Or use them in an outdoor display for Halloween night?


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

got 1 last pic, this is my computer room, then for sure I will take more pics mid sept when i get more props out, and I look forward to everyones pics !


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Tim, do you keep these props inside? Or use them in an outdoor display for Halloween night?


hey hows it going, Halloween day/night they all go outside for a outdoor crazy non themed loll horror graveyard lol


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

djkeebz said:


> Love the zombie baby eating his own foot!


yea hes one of the new ones from spirit 2011 line i had to get it lol


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks !! and halloween night i always make a youtube video il post it when i do


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

lol i see white foam pieces on my floor in the pics thats still from Grandin Roads horrible packing material !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! loll i keep finding more and more i think aww all cleaned up then more


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL you'll be finding that crap till Easter! Just checked out your 2009 pix. Pretty sick display!


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah i bet ! its a mess to clean up loll oh cool yeah the 09 ones that was when i lived in the city, now i live in the HOT desert =/ loll, the camera failed thats why i didnt get any good 2010 pics, but i took video il post it up here soon. Your setup right now looks very cool I also bought some of those tombstones, I like how you have them displayed with the moss


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

just_Tim said:


> but yeah i can sleep fine with them in the room, i hate when my room is to plain lol but after halloween il leave about 5 or 6 up and put the rest away


yeah,right well see about that!lol.I'm like you too,they wouldn't bother me either.I hate sleeping in a plain room too.Instead of Halloween decorations I have alot of collectibales figurines.some people may think it's too cluttered but I like it that way.It gives my room a cozy feeling,not plain like a hotel room.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks  The desert? Ugh...I'm sorry lol.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

moonbaby345 said:


> yeah,right well see about that!lol.I'm like you too,they wouldn't bother me either.I hate sleeping in a plain room too.Instead of Halloween decorations I have alot of collectibales figurines.some people may think it's too cluttered but I like it that way.It gives my room a cozy feeling,not plain like a hotel room.


hey whats up loll yeah il keep more then that out most likely but it sounded good ahahahaahahah yeah i feel the same way ! that to plain looks like a hotel, not cool. yeah thats true doesnt matter what others think if its to crowded as long as were cool with it its all good lol


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

MissMandy,I have all of those tombstones too!I love you have them surronded by moss.I think I'm gonna steal your idea but first have to make a run at the Dollar Tree for some packs of moss!Did you get any of the tombstones from last year?I have those too.I don't know what I'm gonna do with them all!I think I have some from 2009 also.Looking forward to see more pics as you continue decorating!


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah good ol hot desert ha ha, got a lot of trick or treaters coming by last halloween though that was my first halloween out here i didnt know if we would, but i guess any where there is people then halloween will be around !


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

moonbaby345 said:


> MissMandy,I have all of those tombstones too!I love you have them surronded by moss.I think I'm gonna steal your idea but first have to make a run at the Dollar Tree for some packs of moss!Did you get any of the tombstones from last year?I have those too.I don't know what I'm gonna do with them all!I think I have some from 2009 also.Looking forward to see more pics as you continue decorating!


I don't have any DT tombstones from previous years. I actually went out to DT while in the middle of decorating to buy those yesterday! LOL Last year, all I did was stick some of my Halloween figurines on those shelves (think there's a pic of it in last year's album). This year I wanted to do something more 'haunted'.


----------



## DjIronic (Oct 1, 2004)

just_Tim said:


> lol i see white foam pieces on my floor in the pics thats still from Grandin Roads horrible packing material !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! loll i keep finding more and more i think aww all cleaned up then more


I hate that stuff, too! And, I made the somewhat stupid decision to store most of my Grandin Road decorations in their original box/packing material (you know, for safe storage). That means that _every. single. year._ I end up having to clean up lots of little white foam pieces that get scattered throughout the house. Argh! You'd think I'd learn...


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

OMG too funny did you sneak into my house?? I have the same 3 jars from Michaels and The pub sign as well. Love your decorating already. I am also in the mood to decorate but have restrained myself so far


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

My son has a tattoo almost like your baby eating its leg.LOL


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

My two scenes i have up so far!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

My witches coven!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome pictures guys. I can't wait to start now.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Blood 'n gore, I love the spell book. Where did you get it?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice displays B&G!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice displays guys! Ill be setting up in the next few weeks!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's a few more boils and ghouls


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh that looks brilliant. So tidy too. God you should see my place.  I particularly love that Bat.


----------



## VampyTink (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been itchin' to set up the display in my dining room, but i HAVE to finish cleaning the basement first for the haunted maze and my daughter's party. Boxes everywhere, I'm starting to feel like I'm about two steps away from being on one of those hoarders shows. Seeing the displays here makes me realize how much I have left to do to pull this thing together, aaaaagggggghhhhhhhhhhh! lol


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh missmandy! i love your sun porch!!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

kallie said:


> Oh missmandy! i love your sun porch!!!


Also loving the sun porch.....very nice!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Her place is too clean, she must not have kids  lol. I love your whole house, it really does have a lot of charm.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

VERY NICE missmandy!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL no, no kids yet. Unless you wanna count my husband? Lord knows he makes messes like children do! LOL I try to keep the house clean, but I have totally given up on hubby's office! Do you know, I cleaned that room from top to bottom, organized everything in there.....and a week later that sob had it all messy again? 


Oh yeah, and we actually live in an apartment. Don't own a house yet


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Ooohhh! I love the black cat under the table. Plastic....no litter box, no allergy attack!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

It's 100 degrees outside!!!! I had to put the candles I bought in a cooler to get them home safely  I did put my dollar store crows I just purchased up on my picture ledge. Hubby rolled his eyes, but I told him they would die of heat stroke in the garage!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks guys  @Missmandy i got it from darksidedisplays.com for $15. The 3 potion bottles and the spell book light up. I have the bat too, im gonna hang him on my porch.  MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Love all the decorations so far! I really want to decorate inside too, but I'm VERY certain the decorations would not survive the next two months with my two boys and animals.  I just have to be content working on new stuff in the garage, sweating my butt off, until it gets closer to time.


----------



## pumpkinman (Apr 18, 2006)

*A few of mine*

Here is my glowing ghost and my Halloween Tree









And here we have the fireplace and mantle









A view of the Dining room









Here is the front porch


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Love it all!!!!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's a pic from tonight


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Scatterbrains- That looks awesome! I'd love the room to have that large a display up this early! 

I'm gunna go digging around in our garage for some small decorations I can put up now. Everyones decor looks great- very inspiring


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ohhh your fireplace looks wonderful, Pumpkinman! And I love that pumpkin quilt in the front porch! 

Awesome display, scatter! God, I just love when a room is filled with that familiar orange glow


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Put a little floor vase together with some glitter branches from garden ridge and flying bat insert from Michael's....not sure if ill keep it like this but it's good for now! 
Everyone's decorations look nice!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> Here's a pic from tonight


Does your skelly have a name? I have that same skelly and his name is Roger. Sometimes I take him for a drive and buckle him up in the passenger seat (safety first, even for the dead) Sometimes he sits at the table with us for dinner, but Roger never eats too much.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm loving the pictures. I'm so anxious to get started, but I'm trying to wait until after I return from Disney after Labor Day weekend.


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, you guys are getting me excited!! Great pictures! I can't wait to decorate some more. I've done a few little things but not much. 
And I thought starting in mid-Sept. last year was too early. lol


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

just_Tim said:


> loll yeah a lot of people are freaked out by clowns loll only one that sometimes creeps me out is the Myers prop, sometimes if I wake up like at 2 or 3 in the morning, in a dark room, its white face is creepy


Clowns are my only real phobia. Not crazy about bugs in general, but have no fear of anythin other than freaking clowns. GAAAHHH


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That vase looks great, Azrielle!

I just got finished making this pretty little thang  Do ya'll think she looks better with or without the shawl? Still needs some eyes and I'm contimplating long gray hair. I think she'll look better. Oppinions?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> Here's a pic from tonight


Freaking awesome!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I like her with the shawl.
Everybodys pictures look great.
I keep my fake pumpkins out and fall foilage out all year but will add the other stuff later on.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I second the shawl. I think it gives the illusion that there is a little more too her- not quite so thin. She is looking spooky, miss mandy. Great work!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, it was hard stuffing the broad. I think if I added long hair then the shawl will fit in more. The shawl just seems odd to me with the hood


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

she reminds me of my esmerelda! LOL

i would do a shawl anda wig if you have one - helps to bulk it up a little and give more shape. 

Looks great!!! 




MissMandy said:


> That vase looks great, Azrielle!
> 
> I just got finished making this pretty little thang  Do ya'll think she looks better with or without the shawl? Still needs some eyes and I'm contimplating long gray hair. I think she'll look better. Oppinions?


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Definitely do the shawl!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

For sure keep the shawl! Looks great and hair might give her a better look too.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

MissMandy,
I like the shawl too, but perhaps you could fold the hood inside her dress, add the long grey wig and give her a witch's hat and a gnarled straw broom.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Azrielle said:


> Put a little floor vase together with some glitter branches from garden ridge and flying bat insert from Michael's....not sure if ill keep it like this but it's good for now!
> Everyone's decorations look nice!!


I like it very much. It looks like a Halloween Classic.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have never decorated much inside, but this thread has me wanting to start pulling out my table runners and such. I think I will do that and...


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Cool Shaking portrait in back of house!







My Spirit Halloween Tree!







My mini scene 2 of 5







Pumpkins!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Azrielle said:


> Put a little floor vase together with some glitter branches from garden ridge and flying bat insert from Michael's....not sure if ill keep it like this but it's good for now!
> Everyone's decorations look nice!!


What a great idea - I really love it Azrielle.
Miss Mandy you are my hero - I love your decorations and that you started decorating already. The moss under the bottles looks fantastic..another great idea. I was secretly listening to Halloween music at work today and can't wait to start decorating. I normally don't start until Oct 1 but I think it may creep into September this year...my poor sweet boyfriend!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I like the shawl too MissMandy- makes her look creepier and a grey wig will look great.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

GodOfThunder said:


> Clowns are my only real phobia. Not crazy about bugs in general, but have no fear of anythin other than freaking clowns. GAAAHHH


You do realize KISS and your avatar look just like big scary clowns, right?


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Took pictures for Ghouliet. 









The room.


















Ghouliet made the table runner. Gargoyle from Goodwill. And that bowl of fruit is always there... but she's plotting to add spiders to it to make it spookier.









Centerpiece on table in front of sofa.









Back of centerpiece.









Fireplace mantle. 









And this table runner (also made by Ghouliet) is on the kitchen table. She wants to carve one of our fake pumpkins and put it on the table. That will be a nice indoor project for this weekend.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

MissMandy said:


> That vase looks great, Azrielle!
> 
> I just got finished making this pretty little thang  Do ya'll think she looks better with or without the shawl? Still needs some eyes and I'm contimplating long gray hair. I think she'll look better. Oppinions?


I like the shawl but maybe one made from grey creepy cloth from the Dollar Tree instead. I also wanted to mention how much I love your decor...the pink/black tiles would look awesome with our old pink/black dishwear. I always thought they were a strange combination until I saw your walls


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yay! Pictures  Awesome stuff B&G and Lil'! I'm loving that skull centerpiece!


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh I love the centerpiece! It all looks great!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

What's the one good thing about hurricanes? .........FALLEN BRANCHES!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, I love it all 


Lil Ghouliette said:


> Took pictures for Ghouliet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> What's the one good thing about hurricanes? .........FALLEN BRANCHES!


I'm doing something similar to this!In fact I already got started.I don't have a glass peice like yours or an urn(don't have money to buy one)So I'm using a garbage can and covering it with creepy cloth.Your looks so good!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> What's the one good thing about hurricanes? .........FALLEN BRANCHES!


ohhhh i like that! might have a use for that tree papa cut down today after all!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

LOl! I love this


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I like this idea, the ravens look great.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks ya'll  Those were the Dollar Tree crows I bought in the group buy a couple of months ago. The vase I got from HomeGoods a couple of years ago. I think it was only like 12.99.


----------



## SadieMay731 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm gonna have to start decorating when I get out of work today cause I just don't want to wait anymore! =D


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

This thread was contagious! I Started seeing what everyone was doing and just HAD to spookify it up some here. lol Then my neighbor came by and gave me two really cute Halloween Cats. They look great with the purple table runner.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Muahahaha my plan worked! LOL


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

The raven tree looks awesome, Miss Mandy


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Ghouliet said:


> This thread was contagious! I Started seeing what everyone was doing and just HAD to spookify it up some here. lol Then my neighbor came by and gave me two really cute Halloween Cats. They look great with the purple table runner.


Oh yeah! THAT'S what I was forgetting to post. I had this already resized and uploaded to Photobucket, but it got lost in the shuffle of other stuff yesterday.










Ghouliet's neighbour gets so excited about everything Halloween that we do. Her reactions are amazing. She also happens to work at a local boutique, so she picked these up from her work and gave them to us as a gift.  The pumpkin is from Goodwill.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Those cats are so cute!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Love that tree and crows


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

Everyone has such nice decorations!! Ghouliet I really like your decor! I can't wait to get my stuff out. I've already bought some and put it out. Hubby's shaking his head... :/


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Everyone's decorations look great! Makes me want to start getting the Halloween stuff out! lol

MissMandy, I love that you even decorate your bathroom, it looks amazing! I love your crow branches as well!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Mystikgarden said:


> Everyone has such nice decorations!! Ghouliet I really like your decor! I can't wait to get my stuff out. I've already bought some and put it out. Hubby's shaking his head... :/


My husband gave up shaking his head, he knows I will do as I please. Actually he shakes his head and grins. He really enjoys seeing me take pleasure in the little things of life.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Just love the decorations, what a clever idea to use the fallen branches and make a spooky little raven tree MissMandy!! I'm totally loving your fireplace mantle Ghouliette, beautiful!

I'm inspired...I'll be pulling stuff out this weekend!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL exactly, Ghouliet! 

Thank you, MG  I'm pretty much done decorating for now. But I'll be adding things for our party. Plan on putting a spider victim and big spider in the shower, etc.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Oh yeah! THAT'S what I was forgetting to post. I had this already resized and uploaded to Photobucket, but it got lost in the shuffle of other stuff yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really can't see it in the photo but the table runner has a black cat in it that has a little white on it's face and a purple pointed hat so the cats sort of coordinate.


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha I keep sneaking little odds and ends around the house (a skeleton here, a spider there) my folks said i cant officialy start decorating till after labor day=( thankfully i only have a week to go lol!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Are those supposed to be Bill the Cat dressed up for Halloween?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Xane said:


> Are those supposed to be Bill the Cat dressed up for Halloween?


Sure looks like him don't they?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, it's finally September 1st! I'm sure lots of you are starting to pull your decor out of your basements, attics and garages. Please share your pix once you start decorating your homes


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping just because if someone sees this thread maybe they will post some pictures. I am really enjoying seeing what everyone has done.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

*My fall decor (eventually will get spookier!)*

Here's just a little decor along with fall leaves....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ohh I like those pumpkin people!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's the latest 

Added this handsome guy to the vampire sunroom










New skelly from Oriental Trading.










Here's the old broad with a gray shawl (as suggested) and some eyes. Still need a wig for her. 










Entry to our home









Front door










Added these potion bottles to the bathroom decor


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Miss Mandy - that is awesome! I love it!


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Ghouliet made the table runner. Gargoyle from Goodwill. And that bowl of fruit is always there... but she's plotting to add spiders to it to make it spookier.



Ghouliet, I don't quite know how to tell you this, but. . . I'm in love with this tablerunner. We're thinking of eloping.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Added this handsome guy to the vampire sunroom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The motion figure at the bottom looks very familiar, since I've got that vampire, as well

That's how a bathroom should look... I really like the first bottle, Mandy.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

A Vampire Sun Room??? Did they drink a lot of fairy blood or is this an oxymoron, you know, girly-man/vampire-sun room? Oh well, he still looks great.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

madame_mcspanky said:


> Ghouliet, I don't quite know how to tell you this, but. . . I'm in love with this tablerunner. We're thinking of eloping.


Don't bother to bring a ladder the house is all on one floor. You'll find him in the front room, reclining. lol


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Ohh I like those pumpkin people!


Me too!Also those shelf sitters are adorable!Especially the ghost.Where did you get them?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ghouliet said:


> A Vampire Sun Room??? Did they drink a lot of fairy blood or is this an oxymoron, you know, girly-man/vampire-sun room? Oh well, he still looks great.



LOL they're like the Twilight vampires...they only shimmer in sunlight lmao


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok...so I've started putting stuff out inside the house...but seeing some of these pictures (even though they are inside) is making me want to put some lights out on the porch. I always start with orange lights for more of a general fall theme. Hmmmm.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Go for it girl!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

It looks great Miss Mandy! And I like your witch with the creepy cloth better than the white shawl. The eyes look spooky. Maybe you can add one of those skeleton necklaces from Dollar Tree. A girl has to accessorize ya know?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL that's for sure! I'll have to see if it's in the budget. As it is, I had to scratch the backyard haunt for our party. Just can't afford it this year. Hmm, maybe I could make a necklace. I do have some skull beads!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh goodness. Love it all! Thinking about dragging out some of my stuff too, but then I'd have to clean first! Yikes!  I think me and my sinus infection will just hide out in the garage making stuff until someone else cleans it for me.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

not sure if it was mandy or jenn who got the wheels turning with the tree and the crows... but heres my spin on it  i remembered i had a fake tree in the shed (only... it wasnt in the shed but i dont feel like getting into THAT story LOL) that looked all nice and pretty with purple flowers and not very halloweeny. so i decided to 'spookify' it up some (i knew when i bought it 10 years ago id find a use for it someday LOLOLOL) Heres the before & after pics(i need to touch up paint but i was being impatient). and the before pic too... lol


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

WM - I like it!!! Looks great!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Well, it's finally September 1st! I'm sure lots of you are starting to pull your decor out of your basements, attics and garages. Please share your pix once you start decorating your homes


I can't wait to pull all my stuff out & decorate inside........I just need to sand the drywall in the hallway (done today), prime the walls (also done today), pick out an accent color of paint & paint it......so much to do! And so little time....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

jenscats5 said:


> WM - I like it!!! Looks great!!


hehe thanks. thinking about repainting the skull... we'll see...


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

witchymom said:


> hehe thanks. thinking about repainting the skull... we'll see...


Oh yeah, I didn't even see him there before......


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

jenscats5 said:


> Oh yeah, I didn't even see him there before......


yeah he blends in a little too much. i stuck him there as an afterthought. if i decide to leave him ill probably give him a paint job...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i need to start taking pictures since my indoor is almost done.


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

then i gotta re-do it and mak it a little bit better..............


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Can someone please tell me what Labor day is?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Lea32R said:


> Can someone please tell me what Labor day is?


its the day where we labor on all of our props and crafts. 

or... a paid day off for no reason (for those who have jobs like that, which i dont. i want $, i have to work... LOL)

or...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labor_Day


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Lea32R said:


> Can someone please tell me what Labor day is?


It's a US Holiday representing a day off for workers.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labor_Day


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Like a bank holiday? But surely you have more than one?


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Lea32R said:


> Like a bank holiday? But surely you have more than one?


Yes, we have multiple bank holidays.......And we have multiple holidays, yes and they represent different things....

Memorial Day is to honor veterans
Labor Day is for the worker
Independence day is to celebrate America's independence
Etc...


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Updated living room pics ~









With Hank hanging out on the gentleman's chair.









All we did was add the Dollar Tree rat next to the witch hat, but I think it balanced things out a little more.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks awesome, Lil' G  I love the skelly in the chair too

Your tree looks wonderfully spooky, Witchy!


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

these pictures are all great.


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

FINALLY(haha)...... this evening my wife gave me the go ahead to start to decorating indoors.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Right on! Don't forget to take pix


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm no where near done and my mantle looks lazy. I'm def gonna redo that. Yell out your ideas if you've got any.

































I'm happy with the witches kitchen!!


















...And my 6 year old daughter made this creepy thing...I Usually don't like blood and gross stuff but I love this fingelabra (that's what I named it)


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Kallie,
I like your mantle and adore your witch's kitchen. Lil Ghouliette and I have started collecting bottles but the ones we have are all very small. At this point we are uncertain how we would display them. I doubt we will be doing anything with them this year.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh kallie, everything looks great! I love what did with the candelabra! LOL And I so want that Witch's Brew bowl!
For the mantel, maybe instead of that tinsel garland you could use more of a natural garland to match that wonderful wreath you have. That may tie everything in more


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Not much out yet, These are the only decorations I have here since I moved. I plan on getting the rest this weekend =)


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Halloween_Queen said:


> Not much out yet, These are the only decorations I have here since I moved. I plan on getting the rest this weekend =)


Wooo, love that couch!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Here's the latest
> Here's the old broad with a gray shawl (as suggested) and some eyes. Still need a wig for her.


I have one suggestion, her boobs are a bit too perky for such an old broad! Maybe you can make them a tad saggier (if saggier is even a real word).

Love her though!

This thread has me itching to put my stuff out. I need to get in the attic & tonite would be perfect since it's not even 70° today.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, that couch is very haunted mansion/gothic, is it? I like the little ghost on the coffee table 

LOL, RCIAG! You say her tatas are too perky and someone else had said they were hanging too low LOL.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks much better since the upgrade. Who needs pretty purple flowers..lol


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Miss Mandy, I think she is great just the way she is and once you add some hair she will look incredible.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

My dining room (we don't actually dine in there, it's more a book room/room full of rodents. Four rodents to be precise)



Top shelf in more detail:



Top of mantle in living room:



Bottom:


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ghouliet said:


> Miss Mandy, I think she is great just the way she is and once you add some hair she will look incredible.


Thank you  I can't wait to get a wig for her and see her really come to life! I just have to pick and choose what I can do/buy each week... and this week it's sending my victim's gift!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lea32R said:


> My dining room (we don't actually dine in there, it's more a book room/room full of rodents. Four rodents to be precise)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooo I love those primitive witch hats and that banner! Your fireplace looks wonderful. Are those lanterns from HomeGoods? I soooo wanted one of those!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Ooooo I love those primitive witch hats and that banner! Your fireplace looks wonderful. Are those lanterns from HomeGoods? I soooo wanted one of those!


Thank you  I'm in the UK, the shop I bought the lanterns from is called HomeSense.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I just put up some Fall decor inside for now. It amazing how being pregnant can just zap your energy so fast.lol.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks cute  I like that table runner!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

That couch was given to me as a "house warming gift" from my really good friends Nana lol. And the little ghost is my most recent yardsale find for 50 cent =D i love that little ghost!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I suppose this is my first official Halloween decoration of the year... 






It's staying there year-round, though.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL nice, v-gan! Seeing someone try to use that phone in the off season would be histerical


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

ok...I received 2 extra large plastic totes full of Halloween stuff so as I was going through it I thought..hmmmm..why not just put it up in the house..so..here it is... this is jut the beginning..lol..Please keep in mind..I have 20 and 21 year old male kids at home plus 9 dogs, 2 adult cats 2 5 month old kittens and 2 3 week old kittens so my house has to be animal proof so it is not as nicely set up as all of yours. Most of mine has to be wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy up in he air..lol...So please be gentle..lol..And we are remodeling...but what better time of the year to have spackle spots on the wall..hehe..

View attachment 85138

The mantle
View attachment 85142

The Living room ceiling.
View attachment 85143

Another view of the ceiling.
View attachment 85146

View attachment 85160


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

Well everyone's decorations look great! Even my hubby said that I had better start now seeing as we have so much. Now that I'm done with my SR and it's been shipped off, I can start the decorations. Woo Hoo!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

O.k.,this is just of SOME of my indoor decorations.I haven't even taken any pictures of the kitchen or dining room yet and I still have stuff in boxes!I don't have any big props or any cool animontrics.






wish I had the money for those and also I'm limited to how much I can decorate.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Here are some more pics.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

So I took some more pictures including some of the kitchen.Still more to come in the next week.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Your mantel looks great, notjustaphaze  I know how the whole cat thing goes. Luckily, my cat hasn't gotten into anything (I was worried that she'd try eating the Spanish moss I have around the house lol). My mom's cats on the other hand....those little boogers get into everything!

moonbaby, I love how that French door looks with the silhouettes against the lace curtain  And my mom has that same exact dancing Frankenstein! LOL


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Everything looks so great everyone!! I'm startin' to feel even more spooky


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Hank (right) made a lady friend last night.  She needs a name... hm....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Hank (right) made a lady friend last night.  She needs a name... hm....



LOL I love it! How about Harriet? lol


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

Gahhh, all these pictures are making me jealous. Due to money issues, we've never really been able to put up much of an effort into decorating, indoors or outdoors. So I'm basically stuck with a plastic jack-o-lantern, computer wallpapers, and the Halloween-themed packaging on grocery items that appear in the fridge or pantry. 

Ah well, really looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I immediately thought "Vera".


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Moonbaby, have you been going through my totes? lol I have many of those items, from the Dollar Tree decorations down to the dancing Frankenstein.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow- all the decorations are fantastic! Your homes look great  I'll have to take pics of the (little) I've been able to decorate so far and post, though by comparision my decor looks quite boring lol

Looking forward to seeing more, and being able to decorate more as well


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Hank (right) made a lady friend last night.  She needs a name... hm....


My mind goes to Peggy, as in Hank & Peggy Hill from King of the Hill.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Lambdadelta said:


> Gahhh, all these pictures are making me jealous. Due to money issues, we've never really been able to put up much of an effort into decorating, indoors or outdoors. So I'm basically stuck with a plastic jack-o-lantern, computer wallpapers, and the Halloween-themed packaging on grocery items that appear in the fridge or pantry.
> 
> Ah well, really looking forward to seeing more pictures.


Well Hello there and welcome to the forum! Do you have dollar stores and such where you live? they have great decor items and are super cheap! Even the smallest things can add some Halloween Cheer to your home! =)


----------



## skullandbones (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm with all of you! I don't think I can wait much longer to start decorating my place!! Just got an apartment here, but it's amazing what you can do with just that! I plan to post some before and after pictures when it's all done!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Moonbaby, have you been going through my totes? lol I have many of those items, from the Dollar Tree decorations down to the dancing Frankenstein.


lol,no believe me if I was going through your totes I would've taken more than that!Where did you get your Frankenstein?I've had mine for a long time.I bought mine back in the 90's but sadly when I got him out of storage this year,the batteries exploded and he doesn't work anymore.He still swings his hips but the music is all garbledI think I've learned my lesson now of not leaving the batteries in after Halloween anymore.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

umm, let's see...my daughter was born in '93 and I bought it when she was little so probably 12 or 13 years ago. I also use it a lot with my daycare kids. At first they are real leery and won't go near it but then when he starts to sing, they love it. Of course, I teach them the _Monster Mash_ song ahead of time so they're familiar with it. Then they drive me nuts wanting to constantly push the button. lol


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not gonna start until the beginning of October, since I am moving again (long story)
But to the ones that start now, I say "sure, why not? It makes the season last longer"


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ah, heck... Here are some new pictures that I took of my room, which _always_ looks ready for Halloween


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ohhhh I love those black-ish fabric pumpkins, GG!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Garthgoyle - Love it!!! Where did you get that poster with the skeleton in the graveyard with the raven on the tombstone? That is great!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Ohhhh I love those black-ish fabric pumpkins, GG!


Thank you, Mandy I picked those up the other year at Marshalls; I bought one originally, but _had_ to go back for the other...



Stochey said:


> Garthgoyle - Love it!!! Where did you get that poster with the skeleton in the graveyard with the raven on the tombstone? That is great!


Thanks, Stochey. I'm pretty sure that I bought it at either Party America or Party City when they were selling _Alchemy Gothic_ prints, a few years ago. The frame that it came in was this huge, cheesy-looking, goldish-colored thing, so I had to find a suitable replacement


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

OMG Garthgoyle! Is that a "Trilogy of Terror" Zuni doll on your tv stand?! They're near impossible to find. And the gargoyle planter is killer. Nice collection.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, it is. I've had loads of trouble with him (the funny thing is that it pretty much started when his belt came off by accident). The planter was originally a mister, but I couldn't get a replacement part, so I decided to simply convert it. Thank you very much for the compliments, Tannasgach


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

You're very welcome. If your Zuni doll is giving you too much trouble I'll gladly give him a new home.  It would freak the crap out of my husband though. Oooh.....even more incentive to acquire one.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

I set up my ladder to work on my spider web and took a break to watch a football game, looked up and I had new live Halloween decorations..I couldn't resist taking and posting this pic. I wonder if I can get them to do this when I have company..lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL aww so cute!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Aww how cute! My cats do the same thing when ever I leave the step stool/ladder set up.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

here is a few pics of what I have set up so far on my buffet. I also have a few changing haunted pictures hung up in the lounge.





























Probably not staying where they are now for the party though. The vases I had purchased for $1 each at a fete and were originally brown, orange and green striped but came up looking like great urns with a coat of gold paint IMO. Thanks to Miss Mandy for the branch inspiration


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Ah, heck... Here are some new pictures that I took of my room, which _always_ looks ready for Halloween


I love the painting...and plethora of black clothes in the closet LOL! Your closet looks like mine


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks really awesome, rosella! I love the look of spooky elegance


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

*rosella au*, love the way your table looks! Everyone's decor looks good. Going to take down my summer patriotic decor today (kept it up in remembrance of 9/11) & will sneak some small touches of Halloween into the fall decor.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

The thread inspired me to decorate this weekend! I'm liking it so far....may expand tho...

Side table next to the couch....spider with light-up eyes hanging on the railing...










To the left of the TV:










To the right of the TV:


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Side table we have.....










Will be the candy bar, but don't have all the candy out yet... cuz I'll eat it!! 










Peninsula in the kitchen"


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

DR table.....have the lids off the jars due to conensation....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Trinity1 said:


> I love the painting...and plethora of black clothes in the closet LOL! Your closet looks like mine


Thank you, Trinity. Yeah, pretty much all that I wear











jenscats5 said:


> Side table next to the couch....spider with light-up eyes hanging on the railing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many have glanced over, only to see the spider coming down, and gotten startled?









I love the little guy sitting on the shelf











jenscats5 said:


> Side table we have.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those skull roses look familiar (I _had_ to buy a couple of them, especially for only $1.99 each). Great setup, jenscats


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> How many have glanced over, only to see the spider coming down, and gotten startled?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the skull roses at Michael's....good buy!! I am "pretty sure" I have black roses somewhere....will add them in when/if I find them......and I just put up the spider today - so we'll see if anyone notices!!  Got the shelf sitter at Oriental Trading....fits well in the "kitty ashes" shelf area I thought....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

jenscats5 said:


> Got the skull roses at Michael's....good buy!! I am "pretty sure" I have black roses somewhere....will add them in when/if I find them......and I just put up the spider today - so we'll see if anyone notices!!  Got the shelf sitter at Oriental Trading....fits well in the "kitty ashes" shelf area I thought....


Same place that I did







I've got black roses of all sorts from over the years...

Make sure that you get a video when someone does spot the spider for the first time

I just realized that the plush on the shelf is a cat; I thought that it was some sort of one-horned monkey upon first glance (the ears looked like eyes, the bottom of the hat appeared to be the upper lip, the smile seemed to be the lower lip, and the eyes and nose somehow appeared to be oddly-placed teeth







). Sheesh... Maybe I should get my eyes checked sooner than next year


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Got these today*

Went to get floor standing candelbra at Spirit today, they had two, forgot 20% coupon, ran home, came back, only one was then left, bought it, took it home, the base was shattered in hundreds of pieces, packed it back up, took it back, they had no more of the floor standing candelbras! <sigh>

The floor standing one's look like this:











So, I got two of the skull candelbras instead, which look like this:










I have a Nightfrights Ghost Bust, and figured they would look good with the bust.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

jenscats- love what you've done- looks great! Those skull roses are great, wish I could get them over here... maybe I could make them hrmmm 

that sucks about the candelabra Davy2- glad you could find something else fun tho


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Peninsula in the kitchen








[/QUOTE]

Either your skelly's head is on backward or it's grown some anatomy I'm pretty sure he's not supposed to have! Hahaha!

Love your decor, Jen- especially that group of PVC candles.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

[/QUOTE]Either your skelly's head is on backward or it's grown some anatomy I'm pretty sure he's not supposed to have! Hahaha![/QUOTE]

LMFAO! Omg I didn't even notice that before. Too dang funny.


Your decorations look awesome, jen! 
Sorry to hear about the candelabra, davy


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I start vacation this morning. We're going to start putting our stuff out today.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Take lots of pix, Shadowbat!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

madame_mcspanky said:


> Peninsula in the kitchen


Either your skelly's head is on backward or it's grown some anatomy I'm pretty sure he's not supposed to have! Hahaha!

Love your decor, Jen- especially that group of PVC candles. [/QUOTE]

Haha! I didn't notice that either! Yowza!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

madame_mcspanky said:


> Peninsula in the kitchen


Either your skelly's head is on backward or it's grown some anatomy I'm pretty sure he's not supposed to have! Hahaha!

Love your decor, Jen- especially that group of PVC candles. [/QUOTE]


LMAO!!!! Now that you pointed that out (pun intended!!) I see what you mean!! Didn't notice before.....I'll have to get him some undies!!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

davy2 said:


> Went to get floor standing candelbra at Spirit today, they had two, forgot 20% coupon, ran home, came back, only one was then left, bought it, took it home, the base was shattered in hundreds of pieces, packed it back up, took it back, they had no more of the floor standing candelbras! <sigh>
> 
> The floor standing one's look like this:
> 
> ...


Well that sucks you could not get one, maybe try another spirit, i went to 3 spirits stores which are very close to each other and they all had 2 candelabra's each. I got 2 because i just love it. But anyone out there wanting to buy it i suggest you do soon because i think there is only 2 per store.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

jenscats5 said:


> LMAO!!!! Now that you pointed that out (pun intended!!) I see what you mean!! Didn't notice before.....I'll have to get him some undies!!


It is kind of obvious once you notice it. LMAO Too funny!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

[HR][/HR]Starting doing some decorating today... top of the tv cabinet in bedroom 









close up shot









night stand


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking good, Mr. Scratch!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Computer Room aka my pumpkin color room... desk top










candy holder 









my pal who stays out all year


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm loving the pumpkin colored walls!!! Oh...and the decorations look great too


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

some random things scattered about


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok, I have to say....you are amazing with the paint colors. You are making me want to repaint our bedroom...I like that light grey you have in the one picture. Weekend project....here I come!!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

still more to decorate...i'll try and post more pics tomorrow


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*oooh I have that witch I love her! She is great! So is everything else everyone has shown so far. I have got to put down the glitter and start getting my things out*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Scratch said:


> Computer Room aka my pumpkin color room... desk top
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ok I am a HUGE frankie fan! I must know where you got the candy holder and all the other franks. Care to share, huh huh? Come on you can tell Spookilicious She wont tell a soul*


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Looking good, Mr. Scratch!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Trinity1 said:


> I'm loving the pumpkin colored walls!!! Oh...and the decorations look great too


Thanks! My girlfriend and I painted that room last summer, pretty happy with how it came out.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Trinity1 said:


> Ok, I have to say....you are amazing with the paint colors. You are making me want to repaint our bedroom...I like that light grey you have in the one picture. Weekend project....here I come!!


Thanks!!! We re-painted a few rooms last year. It was a lot of work but worth it. Good luck!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok I am a HUGE frankie fan! I must know where you got the candy holder and all the other franks. Care to share, huh huh? Come on you can tell Spookilicious She wont tell a soul*


The candy holder came from Wal-Mart a few years back, the piggy bank came from Target last year, the big Frankie I got at Home Goods more than 5 years ago.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok I am a HUGE frankie fan! I must know where you got the candy holder and all the other franks. Care to share, huh huh? Come on you can tell Spookilicious She wont tell a soul*


oops double post


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thanks Scratch! I remember seeing that Frank at my homegoods only I dont remember him being so big or nice. Probably had no money at the time That candy holder though, If Id seen that I would have snatched him right up*


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Mr. Scratch!! You have some awesome and unique things Most of those things I've never seen before.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

You have some pretty nice stuff there, Mr. Scratch! I just love the dog in the ghost sheet!  So cute!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

SkellyCat said:


> You have some pretty nice stuff there, Mr. Scratch! I just love the dog in the ghost sheet!  So cute!


thanks, I got it this year at cracker barrel


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Ghouliet and I just keep adding things to the front room. Our Grandin Road witch found temporary residence in the window... along with a little green lighting. 










And last I heard today, Ghouliet was gonna add a little creepy cloth to the fireplace mantel.

At this point, I think we keep adding to that one room to placate both our desires to start decorating outside. LOL. I know some people have started their outsides already, but I'm pretty sure dad would not approve of front yard Halloween in mid-September.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That looks great lil ghouliette!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ooooo I like it!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Okay. Finally got the pics uploaded.

Dining Room:


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Living Room:




























Hallway shelf:


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Kitchen:





























We also have some other items about that I didnt get in the pics. We have a throw and a couple pillows on the couch and loveseat. On the backddor we have a sign and some clings. You can kind of see them in the one kitchen pic. Theres a wreath on the front door. The Bath has some potion bottle on a shelf along with some clings on the mirror and a rug. Theres also a rug in the kitchen.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> Okay. Finally got the pics uploaded.
> 
> Dining Room:


I like those pictures you have above the vampire.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> Kitchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ebay. Heresa link to an auction. I didnt pay quit that much for mine though.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pfaltzgraff...492?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c19222954


Our store got those pictures, they are canvas, last year. I also saw them this year Pat Catans.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I remember you posting when you got those pix. I absolutely love them. Loving that cookie jar also! It seems so big!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I did not really decorate the inside of my home last year but I am planning a large party this year and I search around for inspiration and I actually found some in an HGTV show, Halloween Block Party 2010: http://www.hgtv.com/video/halloween-block-party2-video/index.html

At 10:30 one team uses 2x4s painted black to create a faux structure at a pass through area in the house where they staple black tulle to it to get creepy curtains. I have an open layout home with lots of pillars with such pass though areass and door ways, about 16 on my main floor, and I plan to do this to every one. They also drape the material from the chandeliers, I have three chandeliers and plan the same thing. I ordered 100 yards of 108 wide tulle for this. Forget the cheesy spiders. 

At 14:00 they wrap a table with muslin to look like a mummy which I thought was cool.

At 16:00 they start to cover furniture with tea stained white cloth to look like the house was abandons for some time which is a great idea though I can do without the jute they used. 

My wife also ordered a bunch of test tubes and plans to evil scientist up the kitchen.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks like I will probably get permission to decorate the office. Not just my workspace, but the entire office!  I'm so excited. I spent the last half hour of my day yesterday plotting.


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> Okay. Finally got the pics uploaded.
> 
> Dining Room:
> 
> ...


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

ok so i'm not done yet, but this is my foyer in my home







with lights off with lights on







the living room







my front window


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

ok so i'm not done yet, but this is my foyer in my home







with lights off with lights on







the living room







my front window


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

another pic that didnt show up of my foyer with lights on


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

@lilangel: Your front window is sooo creepy


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That is wonderfully spooky!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks kinda funny the mail lady knows i have all kinds of stuff up but she didnt see them and she about fell off the porch ha micheal is to the left of heads up harry, and jason is to the right


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

A lot of my stuff is scattered about, but here's a few of the concentration areas.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Those are great lilangel! Murtisha, I love that witch!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

I love her too!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Minakitty said:


> Shadowbat said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. Finally got the pics uploaded.
> ...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Great stuff, murtisha! That witch is awesome


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

James B. said:


> I did not really decorate the inside of my home last year but I am planning a large party this year and I search around for inspiration and I actually found some in an HGTV show, Halloween Block Party 2010: http://www.hgtv.com/video/halloween-block-party2-video/index.html


Thanks for linking this video  It was a treat to watch.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's a couple more 

Coffee table










And here's the old broad with hair and a hat


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics from our halloween decor


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, excellent pics everybody. I'm slowly going to start setting some stuff out today, so hopefully by the end of the night, I can have some pictures to show.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow ReaperRick - your pirates are just too much! I love 'em! And that red chair is is awesome. I've been on the lookout for something like that for a while now.
Good job!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

It all looks fantastic!! I know I've said that before...but I find myself more and more impressed. It's giving me the itch to put more stuff out!!!


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

I've got a few more pictures in my profile!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

ReaperRick said:


> Here's a couple of pics from our halloween decor


Rick...that is seriously awesome. I'll be heading over to your profile to check out your other pics.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> And here's the old broad with hair and a hat


No need to be calling yourself names, Mandy







That is a very cool witch











ReaperRick said:


>


Keith Richards at his finest...







Your setup is amazing, ReaperRick










Everyone's decor looks great


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahaha! Don't get sassy now, GG


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

ReaperRick, those are some killer pirate displays, well done.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Here's a couple more
> 
> Coffee table
> 
> ...


Those pictures look great in the frames- straight from a creepy abandoned house- unless they're relatives and then they're lovely  

The witch looks great with her hair and grey shawl- good choices.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Just hauled out all my decorations from the shed...I always forget how many I already have when shopping through the year!! It was so much work I had to sit down and check out your pictures to get fired up again! Thanks for sharing...everyone's houses are looking so great, I'm inspired!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We just pulled all of the Halloween stuff out of the shed. Wow, I always forget how much we have. Dear hubby was mumbling and grumbling about all the holiday stuff overtaking his huge shed. I have a little problem with other holidays, too!!!! Now, if he just doesnt' open the back end of my SUV and see all the new stuff or find the numerous stashes in my walkin closet and the garage....

Please, let it get cooler this week. We were sweating in the heat during the unloading. My screened in back porch needs central air.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

rosella_au said:


> Those pictures look great in the frames- straight from a creepy abandoned house- unless they're relatives and then they're lovely
> 
> The witch looks great with her hair and grey shawl- good choices.


LOL no, not relatives.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

> Now, if he just doesnt' open the back end of my SUV and see all the new stuff or find the numerous stashes in my walkin closet and the garage....


LOL!! Are we related? That is totally my M.O!! 90% of my puchases on done in stealth-mode from my DH!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow all and OH OH OH!!! For the past 2 weeks I've been battling mosquitos from hell and trying to salvage my family vacation from the after-effects of Hurricane Irene. ALL the while, I can only think about getting back home to start decorating EARLY!! Being off HF for 2+ weeks is painful!! Now - Halloween Radio is on and I am trolling thru this thread and the entire HF site - getting sooo ready to pull out the bins and get to work. 
Wonder what MysterE will think when he comes home to find Halloween has begun mid=September at our house?!?! Great pics everyone! BOO!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> We just pulled all of the Halloween stuff out of the shed. Wow, I always forget how much we have. Dear hubby was mumbling and grumbling about all the holiday stuff overtaking his huge shed. I have a little problem with other holidays, too!!!! Now, if he just doesnt' open the back end of my SUV and see all the new stuff or find the numerous stashes in my walkin closet and the garage....
> 
> Please, let it get cooler this week. We were sweating in the heat during the unloading. My screened in back porch needs central air.


HE HEE -- I'm with you pd!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't forget to take pix when ya'll start decorating


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

A picture of my kitchen wall.


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

Remember, I am starting from nothing as until this year all I did were a bunch of jack-o-lanterns. And, we live in a small rental house.







Bookshelf number 1






Candle shelf or as it is now the witches shelf. I am going to pick up a witch's hat and make some potion bottles to go on this area.






See, hear, speak no evil skeletons and a collage frame full of Halloween pictures of the family and a couple pumpkins.






Bookshelf number 2. The painting is not a Halloween decoration, but, is a year round one.






Fridge magnets on my old fridge. In VA the landlord is responsible for providing a fridge.

The only things missing are my wrought iron candle holders and my end table, which is not done yet. As soon as they are finished, I'll add more.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yay pictures  I love what you did with the skellies, suzika. And those silhouettes look great on an orange wall, moonbaby.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mr. Scratch said:


>


Loving your set up


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

It's the first day of Autumn! Let's get decorating folks!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*I set up a little scene on the shelf over my sink. It greets me now every morning. I am "feeding" the orange monkey bank as often as possible - all for 2011 Halloween for Charity plans.*

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...s-picture88687-little-scene-above-my-sink.jpg


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

awww, I wanna feed the monkey; he's so cute!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay, so I've been meaning to post some pictures forever. I took this one real quick with my cell phone camera. It is a picture of the top of our Entertainment center. I will post more soon...promise!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

halloweencreature said:


> View attachment 88733
> Okay, so I've been meaning to post some pictures forever. I took this one real quick with my cell phone camera. It is a picture of the top of our Entertainment center. I will post more soon...promise!


I hope you do because that is awesome!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, hcreature. That is a lot of stuff! Looking good


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh. i just pulled up this thread and it was already this deep. took me forever to make it here. i just got to say there was a lot of fun looking at all the ideas. great job everyone.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Thought I would post a couple pics of my livingroom decorations. Just got them finished the other night. For the life of me I haven't the foggiest clue on how to get a decent shot of a dark room with my camera. With flash it just looks like a fully lit room (meanwhile its quite dark with only purple lights on the mantle, etc) and without the flash its hard to make anything out. 

Can anyone provide some instruction to me on how to get decent darker shots? My outdoor cemetery shots always stink too because I don't know how to get a shot showcasing the lights without a flash that makes it look light out. 

So now that I'm done with my photography rant here they are. 

With flash (in my dark room, darn flash!)
View attachment 88765


View attachment 88766


View attachment 88777


Now playing with the flash, with flash off. Too fuzzy and unclear. 

















And a bit better but still not really happy with it, at least the lights look kinda purplish now.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Aaargh, am I the only one having an awful time posting pics?? Grrr, I've been trying to get these pics up for over an hour and they still didn't work!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Everyone's inside decor is looking great!  Started getting some of the Halloween stuff out today, I figured the first official day of fall would be the perfect time! 

Some Yankee Candle pieces, along with a Halloween tree and light up skull.









Yankee Candle Boney Bunch bookcase and candy corn themed Boyd's Bears.









Close up of the top of the bookcase with the candy corn Boyd's Bears.









Boyds Bears, Blowmold JOL and TY spider on top of the TV.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Boo Baby said:


> Thought I would post a couple pics of my livingroom decorations. Just got them finished the other night. For the life of me I haven't the foggiest clue on how to get a decent shot of a dark room with my camera. With flash it just looks like a fully lit room (meanwhile its quite dark with only purple lights on the mantle, etc) and without the flash its hard to make anything out.
> 
> Can anyone provide some instruction to me on how to get decent darker shots? My outdoor cemetery shots always stink too because I don't know how to get a shot showcasing the lights without a flash that makes it look light out.




You're in luck - Haunt Photography 101 is actually currently in session in this thread that estertota started... http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/108521-how-take-impressive-halloween-shot.html

I know I'm learning a lot!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Boo Baby said:


> Aaargh, am I the only one having an awful time posting pics?? Grrr, I've been trying to get these pics up for over an hour and they still didn't work!


After you upload them, are you clicking the save button? Took me a few times before I noticed it lol

Everone's decor looks wonderful! So jealous of all your boney bunch pieces, MGOBLUENIK!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Me too Boo Baby. Maybe only "Boo's" have trouble! LOL

Well - I am stuck in the attachments area right now and my 'puter keeps kicking me out. Oh well - internet traffic is picking up so maybe that is our trouble. 

I am trying ...Boo hoo hoo


----------



## surfsupl (Sep 19, 2011)

That tree is really neat. Where did you happen to find that?


----------



## surfsupl (Sep 19, 2011)

I found that same spooky town carnival ride today and I had to literally leave the store not to drop 90.00 on it. They always go down 50% at the end of the season where I live. I have 3 other things by that company as well.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

surfsupl said:


> That tree is really neat. Where did you happen to find that?


I actutally got it from Menards like 3 years ago on sale for $10.

I really like it because it's not black (hard to tell in the pic but it's actually more grey) like most Halloween trees and the trunk is curved, making it look more creppy and less like a black Christmas tree.


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

notjustaphaze said:


> I set up my ladder to work on my spider web and took a break to watch a football game, looked up and I had new live Halloween decorations..I couldn't resist taking and posting this pic. I wonder if I can get them to do this when I have company..lol
> 
> View attachment 85738


Ok. That is just the cutest thing!! What are there names and I wish I could get my kitties to scrunch in together and nap. So far, my favorite decorations!!


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

Love to see everyone's decorations. It gives me great ideas and inspiration. GhostTown and I have a few things, but are really only beginning to collect our Halloween decor. 










These are a few figurines we stumbled on during our time on the Oregon Coast a year ago late August. 


















A few things we found at an old record store in downtown Boise.


















A recent visit to Walgreens when we rushed to get some of the "Wally" skeletons everyone talked about on another thread led to coming home with 6 skulls. Note the cars on the bookcase.










Some older decorations that Ghost had growing up. The black cloth on the mantle hasn't been properly distressed yet, but will be soon. Again, note the cars. If you come to my house, you'll find them everywhere.  Men!


















And finally today, we came across a cookie jar we couldn't resist at World Market for only $10. I thought it was a pretty good deal.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

HEY!

Those cars are an essential part of male home decor!!!!! They say out loud and proud... "Yeah, I'm married and stuff, but I'm still pretty dang cool". 

ps.... I loved the cats, too!


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

I LOVE this. Not over the top, but really cool! Too bad I live in an apartment now! I'm missing my halloween decor soooo bad!



MissMandy said:


> What's the one good thing about hurricanes? .........FALLEN BRANCHES!


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

Gotta say I love those branches of Miss Mandy's as well! I somehow missed them on the thread. I might have to do something similar myself. Great job!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aaaprn said:


>



Oh, Aaaprn....I LOVE that primitive pumpkin man and the faux chocolate covered apples! Those striped pumpkin baskets are real nice too!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I love seeing everyone's pics! You all are doing a fantastic job of decorating! Keep posting pics..


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's all I have up so far. i usually wait til Oct 1st to do the rest. This guy shows up every year early and with treats


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

Is it wrong that I have a cheery candle in a nice stand with a pretty pumpkin cutout shade, a silk flower arrangement of sunflowers and leaves, and then a skull on my end table?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

suzika said:


> Is it wrong that I have a cheery candle in a nice stand with a pretty pumpkin cutout shade, a silk flower arrangement of sunflowers and leaves, and then a skull on my end table?


No.


.....................


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I will try my original 3 pics again...


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I am loving everyones decorations-- look amazing! 
Aaaprn- I love the simplicity of your decorations so far- gives a great Halloween look without being over the top


----------



## The Chosen One (Sep 19, 2011)

Here is my dollar tree table grave yard .


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

those home sthey decorated are so cool . Wish it was my home.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Aaaprn - Great minds think alike! I have that skull cookie jar and the pumpkin nite lite too! LOL!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Here are some. Most of our furniture is handcrafted from the Amish.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Some awesome pictures here. TheChosenOne -- very cool graveyard. Nicely done. Everyone has their own unique touch, and they all look great.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

paul, i love your furniture, and the little motion people. have you had the motion people for awhile?
the chosen, even your lighting sets the mood. very nice


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

rosella - Thank you. GhostTown and I both prefer a few things scattered about...something tucked in a corner, or placed on a shelf. It's also easier and costs less money!! 

Skellycat - I love that pumpkin nitelight! It's the one thing we allow ourselves year-round. It makes me happy every night I see it glowing. 

~Aaaprn (under GT's log-in)


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Hallorenescene, thanks. We have 3 motionette dolls. My wife bought one 20 years ago, and a friend of mine gave me the Dracula and other witch 2 years ago, and sadly passed away last year. We have more of the furniture and I've posted some more pics, but will take some clearer ones.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I'll weigh in on this as I just finished most of the indoor stuff this morning. Here are a few of the living room decor:




























Our antique hall seat that gets haunted every Halloween!










One of our Christopher Radko ornament trees;










The dining room

The sideboard set up woth potion bottles, etc..










with lights on (sorry for the blur)












Still have to do the Corner hutch and set up the Dept. 56 village, hopefully tomorrow. THen the inside is done!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

paul, i only see 2 motionettes, am i blind. you have blowmolds. is the one to the right an owl? owls are hard to find. you should post a pic of your blowmolds in the ... i have done it again, i have unleashed the blow molds. i have the 2 pictured
boo baby, how did i miss yours. very very nice.
jdub, i'm in love. you have some pretty stuff. and the lighting is sooo nice.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Hallorenescene, your vision is 20/20, lol. My last picture didn't take I guess...yeah






, that is one of the owls you can barely see hanging there. I'll post one with two of the motionettes. I would post in the other thread but holy heck that collection is the bomb. Ours is pretty small in comparison. We're in the process of moving into our new house next week, so I have to wait for anything new picture-wise. And the owls seem pretty hard to find. I got that pair for a good deal, like $15, and the orange haunted house was about $50 I think.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oooo I love those bat candle holders, jdubbya. And those potion bottles look great too!


----------



## msmaranda (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks good. I have been dyin to get my stuff up but I live with my Dad and he doesn't like to look at it for very long. We are starting Oct 1. He told me its getting to feel cluttered with the boxes just sitting there. Then i can see what work I have left to do. Your pics make me want to just do it now! Lol


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

Here is what I have done so far...still a lot of boxes in the garage!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Damn, you have the butler I want, Chrissy! LOL I love how your bar area looks!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Chrissy, to quote one from George Takei, "Oh my!" Your place looks like a Halloween museum. When's it open for patrons?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Chrissy! Holy Moly! That looks great!!! Nice collection of props, and nice that you display them all! I'm guessing you host one heck of a party?!


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I love the beautiful mantles you all have! It's making me wish I had a fireplace in my house just so I'd have a mantle to decorate.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

chrissy, your place is awesome. you have some very nice props
paul, you have 2 owls and a haunted house? they are all rare. post anyway. everyone will love it. ghostofspooky just posted her 2. they are very nice ones. it is very fun to track them down at sales. one year i found one, and they said, oh, to bad, you just missed the 1 we just sold. a cat in a pumkin, and i would have loved that. then they said they had a bear one that was broken so they didn't put it out. i asked to see it. it was missing the light. i said i would take it anyway, so they were asking $2.00 for the good one, would i give a $1.00 for the broken one. i skipped out of there.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

jdubbya - I am in love with those bat candlestick holders! 

Chrissy - that is an amazing collection of figure you've got! Very jealous


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

rosella_au said:


> jdubbya - I am in love with those bat candlestick holders!


Thanks! We got these at Spencers about 15 years ago! They are heavy cast resin and the eyes glow in the dark. They were originally $20.00 each but were marked down to $5.99!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Chrissy, can I come live with you? j/k, but seriously NICE collection and good job with your arrangement of everything. How many years have you been collecting the life size props? And your home is beautiful!


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone! 
Madame Leota~ Sure, no one else in my family seems to appreciate it! LOL I'm not sure how long...the first one I got was my dancing skeleton, and I just kept going from there. I have tons more that are still in the garage...I'll try and get some help from my boys to get them out this weekend.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the chalkboard frankenstein....!!

QUOTE=Mr. Scratch;1157938]Computer Room aka my pumpkin color room... desk top










candy holder









my pal who stays out all year







[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Here are a couple pics from the house, need more light...........


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

and more:


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

One of my fav:


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Omg....is that a real coffin?


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes it is, I have 6 all together


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Holy crap! LOL You're not a grave robber, are you?


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

No, just found a scratch and dent sale a couple of years ago


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

In the circus tent


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Paul Melniczek said:


> View attachment 89516


I love those 2 blowmolds! I have two that are similar, a pumpkin man in a hat and a black cat standing on top of a JOL. I really like the tabletop size.



Chrissy said:


> View attachment 89667


You're Dracula bar area is AWESOME, I love it!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Have the bathroom done.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

More in the day:


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, everything is looking great, boils and ghouls!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)




----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Just added this to the sunroom today


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I've been neglecting to come to this thread for a bit, apparently, going by all of the new additions Everyone's decor is very nice


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tomorrow is October 1st! As many more of you start to decorate your homes, don't forget to take lots of pictures and share them with us on this thread


----------



## Lady Claire (Nov 1, 2009)

I am loving all of these spooky spaces! They are giving me so many ideas for my own home decorations. I adore that light-up spiderweb.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


>


OMG! I love the slippers  I have to have a pair. Everything looks great!  Where did you get your Halloween plates ? Wait they are slippers arent they?


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I was inspired to try making some Steampumpkins. Nothing fancy, but I had fun making them, or rather, modifying Michaels pumpkins. 








It's always nice to see this face when I use my microwave. 








You know, I think this picture would've worked better if it didn't look like the hockey mask was winking








I'm really enjoying seeing everyone's photos, and am looking forward to more.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


>


What is the Frankenstein's Monster head sitting on the shelf?


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I LOVE the steampumpkins!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

Lisaloo said:


> I LOVE the steampumpkins!


me, too! Very nice!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

really nice


----------



## kagey (Sep 11, 2011)

It all looks really really nice!!!! took a while to get through all the pages.


----------



## kagey (Sep 11, 2011)

Here's some pics from two years ago, I'll post some of this years late, still finishing up some of the rooms plus things have changed quite a bit and added some more stuff.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Lisaloo, davidsdesire, and greaseballs80
Kagey, the awesomeness of your collection dropped my jaw. Fabulous


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

Kagey, WOW, that's some spookytown! Brava!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

That's an amazing Spooky Town display - love how you've made use of all areas (wish I could do the same, but I babysit young kids so everything has to be up.) Also, that painted Peanuts Halloween window is awesome!! Can't wait to see this years.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You have some fantastic pieces, kagey! I particularly love the owl and ghost on top of the bookshelf/potion station. I also love that pumpkin with the witch hat!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

kagey said:


> View attachment 90453


I *LOVE* this!!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

kagey said:


> View attachment 90450


w00t! I love your raven throw pillows!!!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay, my decorations are very understated, and mostly cute stuff, because I got most of my stuff from my parents when I moved out. But I'm slowly adding to it...


























































What do you think? Too kitschy?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Everything looks great, Stormygirl  That calendar pic made me lol


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Everything looks great, Stormygirl  That calendar pic made me lol


Thank you! And you know, I may have to frame that calendar pic after new year's, I love it!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

All look very nice









Also, stormygirl84, you have enough dark things to make up for the cute







The spiderweb pillow and black roses are more like something that I'd do


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

stormygirl84 said:


> Thank you! And you know, I may have to frame that calendar pic after new year's, I love it!


That's a great idea! I like how you used the creepy cloth on the door frame.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

The witch is a figure I made out of wood, pvc, "grave breaking" hands, a mask and lots of ripped up fabric.
The pumpkins in the fireplace are those craft pumpkins with orange lights in them.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

View attachment 90622
View attachment 90623
View attachment 90624
View attachment 90625


The witch is a figure I made out of wood, pvc, "grave breaking" hands, a mask and lots of ripped up fabric.
The pumpkins in the fireplace are those craft pumpkins with orange lights in them.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Those Jacks in the fireplace are awesome


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I didn't put quite as much out this year as I usually do. I've just gotten tired of a lot of it. Here is what I have so far:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! i'm loving everyones decorations. a lot of beautiful stuff guys


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow I can't even pick a favorite. Everyone is doing a great job. I hope to get pics of what little bit we've done this year right after we do out weekly cleaning


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

pumpkinheadedskeleton, It all looks great but I really love the pumpkins in the fireplace! Great idea! 

Madame Leota, I love the "classic" vibe your decorating has.. Those 3 witch pictures are awesome!

Here are pics of my fireplace and entry ledge


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

pumpkinheadedskeleton - great decorations! I love the witch at her couldron, you did an amazing job making it 

Madame Leota - I absolutely love what you have... plus I have those two changing pictures that stay up all year hehe


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I love seeing everyone's decorations! Ya'll are doing an amazing job


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Kymmm, I love your fireplace and entryway, Verrra nice displays.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

DANG! Y'all go some amazing stuff!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Everyones has such amazing decor. I realized I had not contributed to the thread so I figured I would add a couple inside shots. I didnt take shots of everything just a few areas in the living room.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, you have some awesome decorations there. of course the blow molds are top rate


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Everyone's decorations are looking great! Makes me want to get back into the mood to put more stuff out!

NOWHINING - My mom would flip for that Killer Candy mausoleum container!

kagey - OMG, I have died and gone to heaven!  I don't even know where to begin! I absolutely love your village set ups! I also love the Halloween Peanuts stuff, as well as the awesome shelf of jars & bottles! I am totally jealous and in awe!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Madame Leota, I love those 3 framed witch pictures. great idea!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice job everyone!!! Love to see how you put it all together.

Madame Leota.....this pic of yours looks like a minature of creepycathy's house lol! Love the witch you made!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

awrighty, let's see, I started some indoor decorations -

this is the dining area where we'll be having the _Witches Tea Party_ (I have 2 leafs for that table).









chandelier









replaced the family photos









table runner, it will be set up different for the party:









a little table by the entry way, still looking for my black cauldron for that table and that's a spider cape actually, not a tablecloth lol.









shelves - "seasons of a witch", 'samhain, beltane, midsummer, yuletide', are inside the jars









display with a bleeding candle 









this will be the punch area so I just temporarily put some things there that will be easy to move, still need to replace the shell pictures


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Tanna, Really nice job. I especially love your chandelier with the skeleton climbing on top, and your stack of appropriate books.

Here are a couple of my additions. I can't stop...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh, Tanna everything looks great! I especially love the framed pics hanging in the dining area. 
Paint It Black, I love the hand in the fruit bowl LOL


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

love seeing all the pics and a bit jealous too  my kitties would have loved to demolish the displays so I have to do less cool or use unbreakable decor.  I love the creepy clot on the chandelier but kitty would knock everything off the table to attack the cloth. poo


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

kittyvibe said:


> love seeing all the pics and a bit jealous too  my kitties would have loved to demolish the displays so I have to do less cool or use unbreakable decor.  I love the creepy clot on the chandelier but kitty would knock everything off the table to attack the cloth. poo



I was affraid that my cat would go after all the creepy cloth I have around too, but I'm surprised that she hasn't!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Everyone has done an awesome job. I am working on my decoration, i'll post pic when i am almost done.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We are doing a Haunted Luau and Beach party this year. I have a ton of set up to do before our party this Saturday night (the 8th). Here is the first scene that I set up last night. I received a lot of inspiration from other Haloween Forum members to make this scene happen. I blatantly ripped off, ummmm. I mean benchmarked their awesome ideas and incorporated them into this scene in our family room. I loved the roasting spit with the marshmallows being toasted, as well as the cauldron creeps I have seen, so I made my own and combined them here.

I still have the rest of this room, living room, kitchen, dining room, foyer and garage to decorate in the next 48 hours!

This is just the beginning:


















Thank you again to all of the members whose imagination and hard work inspired my efforts!

Eric


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That looks so kewl, especially the cauldron creep! Great job!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I love your beach party. Nicely done. I think I saw tikis like that on clearance and couldn't think what to do with them. Now I wish I had just done ahead and bought them! great work.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

What can i say, that's just plain amazing. Loving this idea.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. Again, this scene was inspired by props I had seen from other Haloween Forum members, I just put my own twist on them. The cauldron creep is animated and I used strings of C-7 flickering bulbs for the embers under the cauldron and a silk & fan flame effect under the roasting spit. I even toasted the marshmallows for total effect.

There was one original build so far. I made two 4 foot tall flaming tiki statues out of cardboard sonotubes. I carved and painted them in about 2 hours total.


















Eric


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Those tikis are amazing!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

*Indoor Decorations*

I know this thread is in here somewhere, but I can't find it. Anyway, wanted to show off what I did today.....















































Hope it looks spooky enough!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks great, Sublime Nightmare


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

I think it's plenty spooky, Sublime. Also it's funny when I look at the photos and can pick out several things we have.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hell yeah that looks spooky! lol I love it


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Spooky _and _Creepy! Love it!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Sublime, I like the way you used the moss.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

That looks great! I love how the roasting spit turned out


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Sublime, I love your style!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of draping the moss on my ceiling fans, but I'm not sure how to do it without that stuff getting everywhere. It's so messy! I'll post a couple more night-time shots when I'm done. Thanks for the feedback, y'all! I'm trying to go for a haunted mansion / vampire-ish look. I just don't know if I'm achieving it or not. Any other suggestions?


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

wolfbeard,


i LOVE the humor of yer marshmallow roast! LOVE IT!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

saruman of many colours said:


> what is the frankenstein's monster head sitting on the shelf?


its a candy holder thingy!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Not slippers!! These are actully part of my red riding hood outfit a few years ago. =]


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

madame leota said:


> i didn't put quite as much out this year as i usually do. I've just gotten tired of a lot of it. Here is what i have so far:


i love that vampier picture!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I enjoyed everyone pictures! So new and refreshing to see something different. Keep them coming!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

a few pics....just testing....these are from my living/dining room


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking good, dd


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

miss mandy, not yet but getting there.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

My decor is pretty much the same as last year....just moved a few things around a bit! I'm on a budget!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Madame Leota, those three witch pictures are awesome. Where did you find them?


----------



## Spookshow Baby (Oct 3, 2011)

i LOVE the decor! wonderful! looks a bit like some of the things i have out.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I love this Wolfbeard! Awesome setup! It definitely gave me a good laugh 



Wolfbeard said:


> View attachment 91519
> 
> 
> View attachment 91520


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Everything looks awesome, RedSonja! Your kitchen is adorable. Very retro looking


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I finally got around to taking pictures:

























































I have a few more pics in my profile, Halloween 2011 album.

Lots of great pics from everyone!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mrnightmare and everyone, wonderful decor


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

everything looks awesome...but, mr nightmare, don't you get the heeebie jeebies in that place at night??? lol


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

davidsdesire said:


> everything looks awesome...but, mr nightmare, don't you get the heeebie jeebies in that place at night??? lol


HAHA! At first... but now they are part of the family!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

printersdevil said:


> Madame Leota, those three witch pictures are awesome. Where did you find them?


Thank you! I got them through zazzle.com. They had many to choose from, plus you can have it made to whatever size you want. Super cheap way to decorate!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

MrNightmare, I bet you have no problem getting in the Halloween mood at your house! That is incredible!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Great stuff, Mr Nightmare!


----------



## Ghost of Kit Kats Past (Oct 10, 2011)

These are such great ideas! I wish I had the budget to go all out for Halloween this year.. being a full time college student has it's disadvantages.. 

In any case, I have great ideas for next year! Thanks guys!

Our theme this year is Mad Scientists.. technically me and the BF will both be mad scientists, but I'm more like his assistant.

The only decorations I have so far are these candle votive things I made. I'll post more as we get to decorating!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> mrnightmare and everyone, wonderful decor


Thank you hallorensscene!



Madame Leota said:


> MrNightmare, I bet you have no problem getting in the Halloween mood at your house! That is incredible!


You're right! I love coming home from work to be surrounded by all things Halloween! I did scale back a little this year and did not put out the Headless Horseman, but I went for a Gothic Victorian Theme. Thank you for the kinds words!



MissMandy said:


> Great stuff, Mr Nightmare!


Thanks MissMandy! After your 1st post back on LaborDay, I started as well but just now got around to taking pics.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Red Sonja - I like your decorating style, very nice.

Mr Nightmare - your house looks creepy cool!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

MrNightmare.. You already know that I love your style so I will jut say.. Perfection as always..


----------



## dawn408 (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is my fireplace mantel. Reproduction vintage stuff and my fiberglass werewolf trophy head. He has glass eyes, taxidermy teeth and hand laid hair.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Mr Nightmare, amazing setup! Your house looks so spooky!

Ghost of Kit-kats, I love that Bride of Frankie votive! All of your votive are awesome- great work


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ghost of poor eaten kit kats, those lanterns are very cute. i like the bride one best too.
dawn, it looks nice. i love your mantle trophy. if i didn't know better, i'd think you went on a wolf hunt.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

dawn408 said:


> Here is my fireplace mantel. Reproduction vintage stuff and my fiberglass werewolf trophy head. He has glass eyes, taxidermy teeth and hand laid hair.


That is an awesome piece you've got there!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, we had our 14th Anual Boo Bash last Saturday, so here are some of my indoor decorations for the party through Halloween. It was a Haunted Luau/Beach Party theme this year.























Eric


----------



## Steph01924 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, everyone! This is my first post on the Halloween Forum, but I have been lurking for the past few weeks and loving all of your photos, tips, and tutorials! This is only my second year of really attempting to decorate. It's nice to see so many others share my interest! I've found a lot of great ideas from this board and around the net, so you may see some familiar ideas (I can't remember whose picture on here I saw with the eyeball flowers, but I *loved* that and had to do it myself right away!). I have a lot more decorations to go up closer to my Halloween party (on the 22nd and I am super excited about it this year. It's our third one and with all of the new ideas from people on this board, people are going to be blown away, haha.) but these are what I put up at the beginning of the month. I haven't had a chance to add any more yet. Maybe this weekend. We live in a townhouse area so we don't really have anyone decorating outside, but I do plan on putting some eyeball lights in the bushes outside the night of the party!

(I love the way the spider webbing on the top right shelf looks like fog in this picture! I had no clue. And if you can't tell, my boyfriend loves Transformers)









(Those are flicker lights weaved in the bottom and our school's logo in the faux-pumpkin)









(Dollar store pictures!)









(The purple lights flicker, and we will be carving something in the pumpkin soon)









(Under the TV. Those candles are worked with a remote control! I also found some with a 5-hour timer on them (the tall pillars in the other pictures) all from Costco. They are amazing! Also if you can see the gargoyle, I had my boyfriend drill holes in that and those Dollar store gravestones, and I twisted wire to make placecard holder things. I'm going to use those on the food table for the party.)









(Kitchen area, haven't finished putting up the spider webbing on the top. There is a rope light up there on a timer that lights up everything from behind.)









(I think I had the most fun with the potion bottles this year. I can't wait to get more but I needed to cool it with the spending. We cracked open highlighters in water to get the colors and there will be black lights in the kitchen for the party.)




































Great job everyone on your indoor decors! I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Steph01924!

I love the detail in your decorating! That is impressive. The tombstone display, the potion bottles, etc. are well thought out and draw the viewer in. Excellent work!

Eric


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome Steph! All of your decor looks great


----------



## Steph01924 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I finally got around to taking a picture of my fireplace decor:


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Steph, nice photos. I love your bottles. They are exquisite. Where did you find the bottles? Wolfbeard, looks like a great party. Love your decor.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

madame, it looks like an actual witches quarters. that is very nice


----------



## Steph01924 (Sep 20, 2011)

Printersdevil, I found the bottles all over the place. A few different Goodwills, Old Time Pottery, Joann's. I really lucked out at the Goodwills, every time I went I managed to find one or two that were really interesting. I don't think I paid more than four dollars for any one, and most were in the $2 range. I wanted more but I'll wait until next year, lol.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey guys everyone's decorations look awesome as usual! Here is a couple of mine. Will be posting the rest over the next few days!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Great stuff everyone. I love your fireplace, Madame. Very simple but so effective!
It's the Great Pumpkin, your Jason display is killer! Mom's head looks so real!


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for sharing pictures of their decorations. I have decided to start decorating inside the house now since the yard haunting has went downhill for me over the last few years. I will post pictures as soon as I get everything done


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Aww I'm sorry. Why did your yard haunting go downhill?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh my oh my...this thread is FULL of wonderful decor!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I get so much inspiration from this thread!  Love how you have the candy corn as filler Steph! Great set ups everyone!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*More decor inspiration!*

*I got this from a design and decor newsletter I receive. I think Halloween forum members should submit there own pics!  See if you agree:*

http://www.houzz.com/ideabooks/741181/list/36-Stylish-and-Spooky-Halloween-Decorating-Ideas


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*And this link!!
*
http://www.houzz.com/ideabooks/783459/list/25-Favorite-Halloween-Decorations-from-the-Fall-Catalogs


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

hallorenescene said:


> madame, it looks like an actual witches quarters. that is very nice


Thank you! I am sure there are some who would say that it _is_!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Great stuff everyone. I love your fireplace, Madame. Very simple but so effective!
> It's the Great Pumpkin, your Jason display is killer! Mom's head looks so real!


Thanks Miss mandy! Your stuff looks awesome!


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LadyRohan said:


> Aww I'm sorry. Why did your yard haunting go downhill?


It's ok. I knew one day it would end. The friends that use to help me just started doing other things throughout the years and eventually it was just me. It just became too much to handle. However, decorating indoors seems to be just as much fun and I can do it at my own pace


----------



## Torqumada286 (Oct 8, 2011)

Edit: Wrong thread.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

My fireplace mantle.....





































IMG]http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/blackfog-albums-indoor-decorations-2011-picture93089-fireplace-mantle.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice, blackfog!


----------



## DJ Lantz (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's a picture of my living room fireplace that I've decorated for my Halloween party. We are going with a haunted castle theme.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

DJ that is super-cool!


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is what I have done so far. This is located at the end of our hallway. I have to work on the lighting once it gets dark.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cool Sasy


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Matt!


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

You're very welcome


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

DJ Lantz said:


> Here's a picture of my living room fireplace that I've decorated for my Halloween party. We are going with a haunted castle theme.


DJ- that is awesome!!!


----------



## SCATALIE (Oct 14, 2011)

SasyGrl31 said:


> Here is what I have done so far. This is located at the end of our hallway. I have to work on the lighting once it gets dark.
> 
> View attachment 93525


That looks awesome I may have to steal your idea on this.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

DJ- I love your fireplace. The pile of skulls looks awesome. Is that a scene setter on the walls?- if it is, you've done a great job putting it up, I totally suck at sticking those up, they always crickle and fall down on me lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice fireplace wall!


----------



## DJ Lantz (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! Push pins at the top corner of each sheet is really the best way to do it. I have tried every type of tape (scotch, masking, two sided, duct, painters, poster), but the pins are really the only way i have been able to get it to hang securely. I'll have to go back and cover the holes with some touch up paint when it all comes down. This year I covered a good portion of the house and garage in this stone/paper wall covering. I'll post some more pictures and hopefully a video soon.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Steph01924 said:


> Thanks, guys!


AWESOME pictures!!!!! Your decorating is spectacular!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

My turn, so here's a few pic i took last night. More to come. I still need to make a few changes and waiting on some items to arrive before posting more pics


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Fantastic greaseballs!!  Love the shadow from the hanging clown on the wall - verra creepy! and the cotton candy vendor looks great!


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome set up greaseballs! Very cool scenery!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, that's super creepy! You did a fantastic job, greaseballs!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

greaseball, i love all your clowns. this is right up my ally. you have a nice array


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hung up some creepy portraits and put bat silhouettes all over my kitchen cabinets today


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Mandy your kitchen is adorable...I used the same theory, different room. This is the guest bathroom:






























It's hard to see but the lights around the mirror are bats, too.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Hooch  Your batroom looks great! I have lanterns just like yours, but mine are spiders (bathroom is spiders this year).


----------



## flopo (Oct 12, 2010)

Everyone's decorations look awesome!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice work, everyone. All of the displays look exceptional


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mandy, your deco looks wonderful. i love your raven tree. i can do one like that in the near future thanks to a secret reaper who gave me three ravens to go with the 2 i already had. hooch, i love your bats. last year i had bats hung in a stair well kids had to go through. very creepy hooch. i like that bat in the first picture, i'm going to have to be on the look out for one like that.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

OMG the running theme of the Bats and Ravens is just wonderful.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

greaseballs80 said:


> My turn, so here's a few pic i took last night. More to come. I still need to make a few changes and waiting on some items to arrive before posting more pics


Looks awesome!!! Although, I could NEVER have the clowns in my house LOL!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Really cool Bat Bath, Hooch!!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Mandy your kitchen looks awesome! Love the bats all over your cabinets! Nice touch with the tree branches!

Hooch love the look of your bathroom and the black border and the way you did the mirror 

Trinity1 those clowns are great! I especially love the one looking out the window.....nice lighting also!


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome displays Hooch and Mandy


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

A few of My witch's room. 



























The dining room so far








In the den 



























How it looks without playing with the aperture on my camera


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

purpleferrets3 said:


> A few of My witch's room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great room!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks wonderful, purpleferret!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

purpleferrets3, awesome witch setup! Great minds think alike. 
Do you often just turn the main room lights off and just stare at your creation?
I do. I've fallen asleep a few times in my witches room because i couldn't get enough of it.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Your witch's room looks wicked purpleferets, great setup!! Love the skull knobs on the radio and I'm not exactly sure why but I think your zombie in the portrait looks hot!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Your witch's room looks wicked purpleferets, great setup!! Love the skull knobs on the radio and I'm not exactly sure why but I think your zombie in the portrait looks hot!


LMFAO! Omg Tanna, you're too much


----------



## EctoPlasm (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi MissMandy! 
I'm new here. I'm from the Montreal region in Canada and I'm rather surprised to see all the identical decorations we have both have : pumpkins, skulls, the rat with the red bottle (which I bought at Dollarama)... and even a lamp (seen on the 8th pic). 
Love what you did.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Ecto  Great minds think alike! My friends were just in Montreal last week lol


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok, how are you guys making those conatiners that have fluid in them glow? I'm assuming they are glowing lol


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Tannasgach said:


> Your witch's room looks wicked purpleferets, great setup!! Love the skull knobs on the radio and I'm not exactly sure why but I think your zombie in the portrait looks hot!



LOL!! Thats Billy from the Hocus Pocus movie... He's kind of hot ,well at least Sarah Sanderson thought so


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I cant take credit for my witches cabinet though. This year I let my son do it and he did a great job! Im so proud and lucky that my children love Halloween as much as I do. Future haunters for sure.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Matt said:


> Ok, how are you guys making those conatiners that have fluid in them glow? I'm assuming they are glowing lol


We use old highlighters and water . Certain colors glow better than others.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

purpleferrets3 said:


> We use old highlighters and water . Certain colors glow better than others.


Do you just break the highlighters and get the color out of them?


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

There's a foam piece inside full of ink. From my tests, only Yellow and Green are fluorescent in all highlighters, Orange and Pink sometimes. Put your highlighter under blacklight before using it. I tried to make blue last year but no highlighter in my stock of Too Many Office Supplies had fluorescent blue, purple, or red.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

purple, is that a real radio? very cool. i love your setup. i see we are a little hocus pocus fan. great show. your witch and spider are wonderful and you played your lighting up perfectly.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> purple, is that a real radio? very cool. i love your setup. i see we are a little hocus pocus fan. great show. your witch and spider are wonderful and you played your lighting up perfectly.


Thank you! The radio came from Spirit store a few years ago. It talks and lights up and a skull pops out of the bottom screen. I do LOVE Hocus Pocus. I wish there were more memorabilia available for that movie. I watch it over and over.


----------



## chookie98 (Oct 19, 2011)

*halloween archway*

Does anyone have any ideas on how to make an arch that can hold lights and letters? i have made the columns but have yet to find anything strong enough to make the arch and put the lights and letters on???? help!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the compliments, here's a few more pics.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

And a few more:


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

and a few more


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

and the last 1:


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

GB, Love the clowns. Where did you get the posters? They are way cool.


----------



## EctoPlasm (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Purpleferrets3. I've stolen your idea of the "glowing liquids in bottles". I bought a bran new package of hightlighters at the dollar store and I'm only using the 2 greenish-yellow ones and the orange one. I think I'll add a bit of food coloring to at least one bottle. I'll be using one chiseled liquor decanter, one small bottle of Jack Daniels and a thin & elongated clear bottle with a round glass lid. I've stained standard paper with some tea, ironed them and than I'll make some creepy labels and glue them with white glue (exept for the decanter which I'll leave untouched). I've tested it with a black light... and using bran new pen gives the water an intense glow. It's amazing! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

chookie98 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how to make an arch that can hold lights and letters? i have made the columns but have yet to find anything strong enough to make the arch and put the lights and letters on???? help!


How about using PVC piping, cutting, piecing it together and then placing the letters on it, either screwing them on or gluing them on. Should work. You can pretty much get any degree of bend in PVC piping, get some bigger pieces and then piece it all together!!! It's very light. Also, as an added bonus, if you're really crafty, on one end of the pipe arch, attach a piece of PVC to a 400 watt fog machine, drill nice sized holes in the PVC piping and the fog will flow through the holes - works very nice, easy, easy to do!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

greaseball, your set up is amazing. you have put a lot of work into it and it's very well thought out. i would love a haunt just like yours.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> greaseball, your set up is amazing. you have put a lot of work into it and it's very well thought out. i would love a haunt just like yours.


Thanks so much, it was a year's worth of planning and buying, but it was all worth it


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

greaseballs, I don't want to visit your place. And I mean that in the most complimentary tone possible!!!! LOL


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*GREASEBALLS!!!! I love your decorations and I am in LOVE with the whole circus theme!!! So incredible what you have done it all looks so fabulous!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Matt said:


> Great room!


*Love the lighting here it all looks amazing!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

purpleferrets3 said:


> A few of My witch's room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Looks amazing and the lighting is gorgeous*


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow! This is just great. Good job!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

AMAZING greaseballs!! Absolutely amazing and utterly creepy!!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Greaseballs- that set up is terrifying-ly amazing!! I hate clowns- if I was one of your guests, your house would give me nightmares for weeks! lol
Really amazing work tho- I love all the details, like the popcorn and the free candy bucket


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

for now I just have a few photos of our main living area - but the entire house is head to toe Halloween!

I will post more photos as I snap them. Party is tomorrow!

Rosemary!









We have a Lemax Spooky Town collection of course... being that I love photography, I favor this one









I've creeped out my wood stove area - looks better in black and white I think! 









Creepy Eye is the best way to hide a lamp









My Buffet table is all decked out in full as well!









"Made" this with $10 walgreens staked little trees and $1 store crows + an old pot.









Anyone else love Janell Berryman's Pumpkin-Seeds???









Cute stuff. Creepy stuff. Vintage stuff. I have too much - not sure I can photograph it all 









Best flowers ever???










I have so much more. Hope to post up as we finalize things for TOMORROW NIGHT! WHEEE!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Everything looks awesome, Lil Spook! I really like that eyeball lamp


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

awesome decorations indeed Lil Spook and those skull flowers at the bottom are pretty cool. did you make them yourself or find those somewhere?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

greaseballs80 said:


>


That clown is sooo freakin' creepy. I _love_ it

I also have both Cadaver the Clown dolls, but without cotton candy in the hand of the red-and-black-outfitted one

Awesome setup, greaseballs80



Lil Spook said:


> We have a Lemax Spooky Town collection of course... being that I love photography, I favor this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great 'artsy' shot there, Lil Spook

The other does look really good in black and white, I agree.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lil spook, lots of awesome props. i like to many of them to mention them all.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Everything looks awesome, Lil Spook! I really like that eyeball lamp


Thank you!! 



blueczarina said:


> awesome decorations indeed Lil Spook and those skull flowers at the bottom are pretty cool. did you make them yourself or find those somewhere?


thanks! I found those at a local party store 2-3 years ago!



hallorenescene said:


> lil spook, lots of awesome props. i like to many of them to mention them all.


 thank you!! We do have so much fun with our stuff - best time of year for sure!


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Lil Spook said:


> for now I just have a few photos of our main living area - but the entire house is head to toe Halloween!
> 
> I will post more photos as I snap them. Party is tomorrow!
> 
> ...


Would love to see more! Good luck with the party


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

*Indoor decorations*

I have pictures of the indoor and also some of the outside decor in an album in my profile. I'll try and save some web space by not posting them in the thread too!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow JB, you went all out! I really like the microwave scene lol. And your fireplace looks wicked spooky! The gypsy tent is awesome too.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

JB, your setup looks so great. How fun. I'd like to go to your party!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Everyone's stuff looks great!!  I finished my bookshelf and dining room wall. Couldn't find a scene setter I liked so I bought a few of the plastic tablecloths from Target and put those up.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow love the tablecloths they made a great wall and your book case looks great as well


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, it really does make awesome gothic wallpaper! Very creative  Your bookshelves looks great too!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

That wall and bookshelf looks great Jules!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

jules, that skullie pattern on the wall is a tablecloth from Tarzhay??? i think i'm onna haff to go get a couple this morning...that is an awesome idear!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jules, i use tablecloths as well. i have some from target that have crowns and stuff. i also go to joanns fabric and get yards of material for backdrops. your bookshelf looks great, love all your little trinkets


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Love everyone's decorating - looks awesome!

Here's a couple of mine: 




























Have posted the rest in my 2011 decorations album.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ween, i always love looking at the small town stuff. so cute. and that owl blow mold i adore. i would love to have that


----------



## mcajq (Oct 23, 2010)

This year it's a swarm of bats that we made with the CNC plasma cutter from thin aluminum. Party is next weekend so we aren't finished decorating yet.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. Everyone's decorations look so amazing! I feel like an underachiever with my stuff...

































































The bloody shower curtain is about as gory as I can handle in my house. I do like the ghost girl in the bathroom mirror. And I so stinkin' love my monster duckies - so cute!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mca, that kis wicked how you did that. i like it a lot
stormy, i don't think you're an underscheiver at all. very nice. and i agree, that ghostly girl in the mirror is creepy cool.
ghost town, what a beautiful organ you have. and that ghost is adorable. nice decor


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you. The organ is an old pump organ that has been in my family for---ever I guess! lol It worked when I was growing up, but somehow in all the moves I've gone through, it has affected the billows. There's someone local who can work on it; I just haven't taken the time to do so. It's one of those items that make my home, home. I remember finding easter eggs on or around it, swirling on the twirly seat, taking Halloween and Christmas pictures next to it... Probably too much information...


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Here are some pictures of what I did inside for my Halloween party:


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

james, i LOVE the sheets over the furniture! so, 'unoccupied house' looking. I might have to steal that idea (AND i won't have to scrub the leather furniture again!) Very nice.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Great decor everyone! Such amazing efforts 
mcajy-- thos bats are fang-tastic!! Such a great effect.

I've finished uploading our pics--- more in my 2011 album.


























Thanks to all the forum members for the great tutorials, instructions, help and inspiration that helped in creating many of my decorations


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

davidsdesire said:


> james, i LOVE the sheets over the furniture! so, 'unoccupied house' looking. I might have to steal that idea (AND i won't have to scrub the leather furniture again!) Very nice.


Look for sales at places that carry table cloths and grab white one, that is what most of the small chairs are covered in. The sofa is an extra bed sheet.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Fabulous decor boils and ghouls! Everything looks so elegantly spooky


----------



## gregz0r (Oct 25, 2010)

here are some pics from the day before our party :


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice job, gregz0r - you've got a great look going on there!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

really wonderful setups everyone!!!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

This is such a great thread! I love seeing all the different takes on decorating that we have. Who needs HGTV? We got it all right here! Even better because we do it without their huge budget and professional designers! LOL!

There are tons of great pics I want to mention, from the eyeball lamp to covered furniture to the vintage items, but one thing is freaking me out right now... that pic of the upside-down skelly on the staircase GregzOr!! 
I think that is my FAVORITE prop of all time! (the scary paint on the walls is pretty sick, too!). 

Awesome job everyone!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Punted on the outdoor decor (both because of the snow and because I haven't been able to shake this cold/flu yet), so focused mainly on the display that would be visible from the front windows.

Unfortunately, most of the night shots that I took were way too dark and/or blurry.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

james, i'd say you made it very homey looking in a not lived in sort of way. looks good.
Aaa, not to much informaTION. MAKES IT LOOK EVEN PRETTIER. just had to figure out who you were and who you were talking to first. you are no ghosttown. lol
rosella, hope you had a second bathroom. i bet that one was unoccupied most the night. nice work. shiver
gregzor, your haunt is truely scarey. the last 2 pics freaked me out. made me feel like i was in a scene from the texas chainsaw massacre. i'm sure you were going for that effect, so good job.
saruman, my faves were the witch hat, owl, and broom, and that ghost scared to death from looking out the window. all of it was nice though


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> saruman, my faves were the witch hat, owl, and broom, and that ghost scared to death from looking out the window. all of it was nice though


Appreciate the kind words. In truth, I just threw everything together starting late the night before, but mostly the morning of Halloween. Here's hoping that next year's weather will be more cooperative for an outdoor graveyard display.


----------



## gregz0r (Oct 25, 2010)

SkellyCat said:


> This is such a great thread! I love seeing all the different takes on decorating that we have. Who needs HGTV? We got it all right here! Even better because we do it without their huge budget and professional designers! LOL!
> 
> There are tons of great pics I want to mention, from the eyeball lamp to covered furniture to the vintage items, but one thing is freaking me out right now... that pic of the upside-down skelly on the staircase GregzOr!!
> I think that is my FAVORITE prop of all time! (the scary paint on the walls is pretty sick, too!).
> ...


Thanks! That skelly is the cheap one from walgreens that I corpsed. I think it's one of my faves too


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a few updated pics i took, additional pics in my album


----------



## kimber1 (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW!! My kids freaked because I just had Uncle Charlie in the house. They told me they had to run to their bedrooms at night...giggle, giggle!!






This is about all I can do inside with my little kids, otherwise.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kimber1, you did a good job, my 3rd daughter was actually afraid of Uncle Charlie as well but not not more she got used to him being around for a whole month. His in storage now. Here's a pic of him being on my window display. You can see my litte girl in the background.


----------



## kimber1 (Jun 12, 2011)

greaseballs80 said:


> Kimber1, you did a good job, my 3rd daughter was actually afraid of Uncle Charlie as well but not not more she got used to him being around for a whole month. His in storage now. Here's a pic of him being on my window display. You can see my litte girl in the background.


My kids did get used to him by the end of the month. He is now standing in my courtyard waiting to be packed and my kids say bye to "Chuck" when they go to school! On Halloween we did the same and put him standing inside our french doors.






A little blurry, but it did the trick.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

*My bathroom Video*




Here is the video we took of the bathroom before the party.

It was hard to pick up all the writing on the walls and I had forgotten to turn the dolls on... not the same effect as being there in person.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Love the Uncle Charlie! Here are some of my pics.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Here are a few pics from our Halloween party this year.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

All of the setups look great! Nice work, everyone


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

greaseball, your my kinda haunter. i love clowns and you have the sweet of the crop.
kimber, i love the blow mold ghost, the tree is fabulous, and i do love clowns. even your medussa bust is nice. way to go
kimber and grease, i didn't know who uncle charlie was, but now i do. nice
clowns, i love dolls, but i gotta say your room creeped me out. nice lighting too. i love your background music. could you tell me what song and by who.
it's a great pumpkin, i love all your sparkly pumpkins, donald, and your scarecrow. very effective haunt. 
the crow, it had to be a fun party, i love what you served. did you make the food yourself. it looks yummy.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Everyones indoor deco's were great! I love checking out all the different ideas , helps me brainstorm and come up with new themes for the stuff I have. Did anyone do a mad scientist lab this year? or any year for that matter....any pics someone could point me to?


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

greaseballs80 said:


> Here's a few updated pics i took, additional pics in my album


I don't go for that clowny kinda thing, but this looks soooo great!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Here are a few pics from our Halloween party this year.


Your cakes look wonderful!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

hallorenescene said:


> the crow, it had to be a fun party, i love what you served. did you make the food yourself. it looks yummy.


We made all the dips ourselves, but we bought the cakes from a local bakery.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

kallie said:


> Your cakes look wonderful!


Thank you!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Everyone's decor looks amazing!

Kimber- luv the Halloween tree! Where did you find a black tree?

GreaseBalls - nice posters in the first pic! You guys know how to carry out a theme! Do you have clowns every Halloween or do you do a different theme each year? So awesome!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

SkellyCat said:


> Everyone's decor looks amazing!
> 
> Kimber- luv the Halloween tree! Where did you find a black tree?
> 
> GreaseBalls - nice posters in the first pic! You guys know how to carry out a theme! Do you have clowns every Halloween or do you do a different theme each year? So awesome!


Thanks, we will actually be having another theme next year, which is in the planning already. The posters where Spirit Halloween's, they were from last years carnival theme, i was able to score all the carnival posters with stands, which i could not use this year but do have them and all the fabric (alot of fabric) for $80, thats why we did a carnival theme. The 2 posters you see i just covered up the Circus de Spirit Logo they have and added my own.

Oh and nice to see someone local, I am in Daly City


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone else have pics to post, love seeing everyone's decor and ideas


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Mines only a tiny offering. I threw this together on the day. I made the little tree and decs myself, and the skelly's are of the black glitter variety.


----------



## kagey (Sep 11, 2011)

Evyerone's decorations are awesome. Finally getting around to posting my inside 2011 decorations. Enjoy


----------



## kagey (Sep 11, 2011)

And the remaining ones...


----------



## Paxley (Nov 11, 2010)

*Inside My Hanted Castle (garage)*

I've been doing this for 10 years, keeps getting bigger each year: had somewhere around 600 this year !














Under the skull, the kiddies had to reach in to get the candy.
I had one of the motion hand/bowls - that they couldn't see.
No matter how many times they put their hands in, they always jumped !







My new MIB (wiper motor) - worked great !













The Wizard's keep


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

silver, nice job. everything blends so well together
cagey, you have a lot of very nice collectibles, and i love your black lacey curtains
wow paxley, it's like a monster wonderland


----------

